# Best 10 gallon or under (desktop tanks)



## Cassandra90

I am looking to get a 10 gallon or under. More of a desktop tank. I would like a kit, filtration included and light. I will be keeping a betta in it and possibly would like to keep live plants depending on the light source of course.

What is everyone's favorite or their best opinion on a 10 gallon or under tank?


----------



## trumpredmr

Have you looked into the Fluval Spec series? They have 2.6 and 5 gallon options. Most, like me, like how the filter and heater(if you have one) are in their own compartment and stay hidden.


----------



## Cassandra90

trumpredmr said:


> Have you looked into the Fluval Spec series? They have 2.6 and 5 gallon options. Most, like me, like how the filter and heater(if you have one) are in their own compartment and stay hidden.


I actually have. I am thinking about actually getting the 12 gallon now. I order a new liquor cabinet just to set it on. Should have it by this weekend then it is time for the aquarium.


----------



## DanB80TTS

I second the Fluval Spec series, they recently launched a new version so you might be able to find the older ones much cheaper. They comr in 2g, 2.6 and 5.5g

You mention a 12 gallon, you must be looking at the Fluval Edge, they come in 6g and 12g. They are very nice looking tanks but are very limiting for equipment, maintenance, aquascaping and planting.


----------



## Cassandra90

I ended up getting a halfmoon ten gallon tank.


----------

